# Black cat - missing - Nuneaton



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Has only been 24 hours but I'm worried sick. Small black cat, shorthair, in Abbey Green area of Nuneaton. Doesn't usually go far and always comes back at night. Any help gratefully received.


----------

